# Double sided tape



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

What brand of double sided tape is used to attach to wood surface for sticking two pieces together? I have been using a two sided but on one piece it is very hard to remove. This is just for routering then I will remove the wood.
tks


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I just used whatever carpet tape they had at the Borg. There was a little residue, but nothing that couldn't be cleaned up.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

try rolling the tape with finger instead of trying to pull it off That work's quite well for me


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I use the foam stuff that they have at HD, it is usally red, and I just roll it as mentioned above and it comes right off.


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

I use double sided masking tape used to install golf club grips or carpet tape if I need more hold.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

manco seems to be the best


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have used two different ones: double-sided masking tape from 3M or Spec-tape and double sided cloth tape kinda like the old duct tape, but double-stick. I just made corian table saw table inserts using the cloth type and it worked great.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

corian table saw inserts. Neat.


----------



## woodman79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Here is some good tape that holds well and no residue left after use. 
http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/74881-router-double-sided-template-tape.html


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

SpecTape, Inc.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I use Double Coated Flatback Paper Tape from Hillas Packing Inc. I'm very pleased - very strong but leaves no residue. I order over the net - don't remember the cost, but very reasonable and much cheaper than Peach Tree or others I've seen online.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have used the red plastic sctoch brand from Home Depot and the paer white from Woodcraft. I prefer the whit for temporary work, I use the thicker red plastic for more permanent mounting


----------

